# Mirimichi Soil Enhancers



## Bingbango (Nov 7, 2019)

Anyone had success with Mirimichi products? I am using Greene County bio stim pack and Seak. I am looking for soil enhancing products. I purchased CarbonizPN but yet to apply and am considering Mirimichi ByoSpxtrum product. Price for this product is $130 but the coverage rate is 5 acres which means it will last me a while, or I can offer some on the marketplace here to offset cost.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/shorts/PBAQ53s7EX0


----------

